# New Neighbor hates my cigar smoking



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

So I lived in the same apartments in anaheim going on 4 years. My fiancee and I have seen neighbors come and go...

About a month ago a new neighbor moves in the apartment above us and everytime I go to light up a stogie and start smoking it they will slam their glass sliding door shut and all their windows too.

The funniest thing about it is they will re open the sliding door to see if they can still smell smoke many times while Im smoking (usually an hour or two) and if they still smell smoke they will slam the door shut again. :r

Anyone else have problems like this with neighbors or other people in general?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> So I lived in the same apartments in anaheim going on 4 years. My fiancee and I have seen neighbors come and go...
> 
> About a month ago a new neighbor moves in the apartment above us and everytime I go to light up a stogie and start smoking it they will slam their glass sliding door shut and all their windows too.
> 
> ...


Yup, My up stairs neighbors complain to the board about me, I was going to have a herf on my patio but that idea was killed due to complaints. They really cant stop me from smoking or having a herf I just dont want to deal with the board breathing down my neck about it.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

WOW, if I did have that problem it would increase my smoking two fold.:ss


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> So I lived in the same apartments in anaheim going on 4 years. My fiancee and I have seen neighbors come and go...
> 
> About a month ago a new neighbor moves in the apartment above us and everytime I go to light up a stogie and start smoking it they will slam their glass sliding door shut and all their windows too.
> 
> ...


:r Actually its kind of funny. You should just say 'Nope not done yet' when they open the door to see if they can still smell it. :r


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Fresh50 said:


> WOW, if I did have that problem it would increase my smoking two fold.:ss


:tpd: Have a herf!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

kgoings said:


> Have a herf!


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Ah, the problems of apartment living.....

Sorry the guy has his knickers in a knot over your smoking. Just smoke more, and eventually, he'll get over it. :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

if they are opening the door while you're still smoking and they obvisouly now it...just invite them to smoke..I'm sure they want to..:r


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

My neighbor always pops his head over the hedge and asks me what I'm smoking, lol.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I would keep smoking and not worry about what they think. You have a right to smoke.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> So I lived in the same apartments in anaheim going on 4 years. My fiancee and I have seen neighbors come and go...
> 
> About a month ago a new neighbor moves in the apartment above us and everytime I go to light up a stogie and start smoking it they will slam their glass sliding door shut and all their windows too.
> 
> ...


You know, I have little respect for people such as your neighbors. If they can't approach you in a civilized/mature fashion to discuss their issue - f*ck 'em. I went through the same thing with my neighbors years ago. In my particular case it was about my loud music. Instead of coming to my place to discuss it, or even mention it in passing, they chose to slam all their damn doors at 5AM when the guy got up for work. That was both childish and pointless - unbeknownst to them I got up at 4AM and worked on the PC from home, no bother at all to me. Had they chosen to talk to me about it things would have been different. I'd do my best to respect them and also let them know that from time to time I like to crank it and if they are in a particular mood where they don't want to hear it, I would gladly turn it down.

My advise to you, ignore them. Don't bring the issue to them - play dumb and let them bring it to you.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

lol I'm all with telling them you're still smoking, and offer if they want to come down for one.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

What Donnie said. If they want to act like neighbors, come down and talk to you in a civilized fashion, maybe there'd be something you could do about it for them (though what, I don't know for sure). But if they want to sequester themselves away upstairs and act childish about it all ... well it's not really your problem.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> I would keep smoking and not worry about what they think. You have a right to smoke.


I wish it weren't true, but in many places (not sure about Anaheim) it *IS* against the law to smoke on your own patio if there are people above you. This "right to smoke" is going bye bye at every turn.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

when i lived in cali i remember they were trying to pass a law to make it illegal to smoke at your own house. "to protect non smoking neighbors" people are stupid. If i stilled lived out there i would be over for a herf in a jif. p


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

romwarrior said:


> I wish it weren't true, but in many places (not sure about Anaheim) it *IS* against the law to smoke on your own patio if there are people above you. This "right to smoke" is going bye bye at every turn.


Wow! That is absolutely stupid.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

He needs one of those 'smokeless bongs' from Harold and Kumar. :tu


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

i would just let the board now if you cant smoke outside youll have to move it inside. im sure they would love to try and rent a place after that.


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a similar issue with my new neighbor. They moved into the house next to ours last summer. I've heard them make some smart a** comments when I'm outside enjoying a good cigar. The thing is, he smokes cigarettes and I've never made any comments because I figure he can do whatever he wants on his property, but then he starts putting down the smell of cigars....Just makes me want to :ss and blow it his way even more....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bige610 said:


> when i lived in cali i remember they were trying to pass a law to make it illegal to smoke at your own house. "to protect non smoking neighbors" people are gay. If i stilled lived out there i would be over for a herf in a jif. p


Any particular reason you choose to slam people who are gay?

Just so you know, that $hit don't fly here.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It's situations like that that make me glad that my nearest neighbor is across the road about 75 yards from my house. Even that's a little close for my tastes. Before I moved to my current house my nearest neighbor was about 2 _miles_ away.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Any particular reason you choose to slam people who are gay?
> 
> Just so you know, that $hit don't fly here.


I didnt mean homesexual. I meant stupid. Im sorry if i offened anyone ill edit it.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Any particular reason you choose to slam people who are gay?
> 
> Just so you know, that $hit don't fly here.


I dont think he was putting down gay people....The word gay is just another word for stupid....I think it came from the surfers


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

(slight threadjack follows)

The last place we rented the landlord screamed at us because:

(drumroll please)

we allowed the _neighbor's_ dog to poop on our/his yard.

I suppose we were expected to set up a twenty four/seven neighborhood dog poop watch or something.

(and anyway, we _liked_ the neighbor's dog a lot more than we liked the landlord).

:chk


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

romwarrior said:


> I wish it weren't true, but in many places (not sure about Anaheim) it *IS* against the law to smoke on your own patio if there are people above you. This "right to smoke" is going bye bye at every turn.


Yeah Kommifornia is always trying to pass stupid laws....I keep asking my fiancee How are we supposed to raise kids out here anymore?

Back on subject


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah, one of the benefits of living out in the middle of no-where with no neighbors- No complaints about what the heck I do on my own property. Heck, it is bad enough that I have to deal with the Mrs. about the cigar smoke, I can't imagine not even being able to smoke outside my own place. 

With the regulation that is going on now of days- no smoking in bars, public areas, etc., it would kill me not to even be able to sit on my porch and smoke a cigar. 

I wish all of you guys with bad neighbors the best of luck- Hopefully you can "smoke em out" of the area


----------



## AllOGistics (Jun 17, 2008)

I live in an apartment and have the same problem. My neighbor doesn't slam a glass door, but she insists on coming halfway down the stairs and glaring at me as I sit on my patio and smoke. Every time I just say something to the effect of "Can I help you?" and every time she stomps up the steps cussing at me in Spanish. If she was nice about it, or at least talked to me, then I'd consider smoking at different times or figure something out. Staring at me and not saying anything is not going to make me change. Until something is said, I'll enjoy my smokes as I have been in (relative) peace and quiet.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Yeah Kommifornia is always trying to pass stupid laws....I keep asking my fiancee How are we supposed to raise kids out here anymore?
> 
> Back on subject


the problem is you cant make everyone happy. once they learn that maybe things would be nicer. Its really a pretty place to live. If I could afford it I would still be living out there.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Dukeuni said:


> Ah, one of the benefits of living out in the middle of no-where with no neighbors- No complaints about what the heck I do on my own property. Heck, it is bad enough that I have to deal with the Mrs. about the cigar smoke, I can't imagine not even being able to smoke outside my own place.
> 
> With the regulation that is going on now of days- no smoking in bars, public areas, etc., it would kill me not to even be able to sit on my porch and smoke a cigar.
> 
> I wish all of you guys with bad neighbors the best of luck- Hopefully you can "smoke em out" of the area


Yeah maybe I should have a mini herf.....Say 8 hours out on the patio sending huge clouds of smoke up to them....

Boy are they going to hate it when I light the fire pit!


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

AllOGistics said:


> I live in an apartment and have the same problem. My neighbor doesn't slam a glass door, but she insists on coming halfway down the stairs and glaring at me as I sit on my patio and smoke. Every time I just say something to the effect of "Can I help you?" and every time she stomps up the steps cussing at me in Spanish. If she was nice about it, or at least talked to me, then I'd consider smoking at different times or figure something out. Staring at me and not saying anything is not going to make me change. Until something is said, I'll enjoy my smokes as I have been in (relative) peace and quiet.


Im the same way. I get along pretty well with my neighbors and they tell me if im bothering them and I do the same. on night like last night all the windows were open so i went to the side of my townhouse so i didnt keep them up with the smoke. I think if my neighbors were mean to me about it I would not even care though. :2


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

I just bought a house and got really lucky that my neighbor (on one side at least) is a fellow BOTL. We've exchanged a few cigars and everything.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bige610 said:


> I didnt mean homesexual. I meant stupid. Im sorry if i offened anyone ill edit it.


Thank you, sir. :tu

We've had some issues with this in the past. Sorry for the misunderstanding on my part. Appreciate the "edit".


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

My neighbors complain to my landlord about me all the time. They say I sit in my apt. smoking cheap cigars the first time I heard word of this was the night after I smoked an opus. After a few months the insert of a glade plug in suspiciously showed up on top of the light next to my door (it smells terrible). No one has come to talk to me about it besides my landlord and property manager. All of whom I have given cigars or cookies to(I like to cook). Meanwhile I have never once gone to the landlord about the vile smells of boiling horseflesh coming from some of my neighbors apartments. As I'm sure they aren't fond of the smell of my italian cooking. Mainly because people have the right to be left alone.


----------



## AllOGistics (Jun 17, 2008)

bige610 said:


> I think if my neighbors were mean to me about it I would not even care though. :2


Oh, I don't care, and I won't until she is civilized about it. For a while there was an elderly man that lived across from me. He asked that I didn't smoke outside when he was on his walk. I fully respected that and altered accordingly. The difference was that he was very respectful and kind about it.



romwarrior said:


> I just bought a house and got really lucky that my neighbor (on one side at least) is a fellow BOTL. We've exchanged a few cigars and everything.


Gah, LUCKY! I'll trade you (neighbors, I mean).


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm there for a "Piss Off Your OC Neighbor 1" HERF. I won't speak for Poriggity, but I'm sure he would show up.


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I suddenly feel a lot luckier now about my neighbors after having read this topic. I guess it never occured to me someone would actually give you a hard time about doing your thing on your own property.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> I'm there for a "Piss Off Your OC Neighbor 1" HERF. I won't speak for Poriggity, but I'm sure he would show up.


I still have a lot of friends out there. maybe i can make it.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I wouldn't deliberatly piss people off... I just constantly think, People are Stupid... not in a mean way, just they are. Because they'll do stupid things, like cut you off, slam doors, etc...


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

This is just a suggestion: Rather than have a passive-aggressive herf to strike back at your neighbors -- which certainly isn't going to bridge any gaps -- you might try a different tact. Rather than behave like the obnoxious inconsiderate SOBs your neighbors already take you (and likely all other cigar smokers) to be, try rising above it. Take the initiative. Approach them in an attempt to reach an accord. You might actually change their minds about cigar smokers, and maybe even cigars. :2


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Makes me glad I live in the sticks, with me or my family members owning the surrounding 10 acres.:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DonnieW said:


> You know, I have little respect for people such as your neighbors. If they can't approach you in a civilized/mature fashion to discuss their issue - f*ck 'em. I went through the same thing with my neighbors years ago. In my particular case it was about my loud music. Instead of coming to my place to discuss it, or even mention it in passing, they chose to slam all their damn doors at 5AM when the guy got up for work. That was both childish and pointless - unbeknownst to them I got up at 4AM and worked on the PC from home, no bother at all to me. Had they chosen to talk to me about it things would have been different. I'd do my best to respect them and also let them know that from time to time I like to crank it and if they are in a particular mood where they don't want to hear it, I would gladly turn it down.
> 
> My advise to you, ignore them. Don't bring the issue to them - play dumb and let them bring it to you.


what if they are ugly?


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

ColdCuts said:


> This is just a suggestion: Rather than have a passive-aggressive herf to strike back at your neighbors -- which certainly isn't going to bridge any gaps -- you might try a different tact. Rather than behave like the obnoxious inconsiderate SOBs your neighbors already take you -- and likely all other cigar smokers -- to be, try rising above it. Take the initiative. Approach them in an attempt to reach an accord. You might actually change their mind about cigar smokers, and maybe even cigars. :2


I agree. We've got enough people against us as it is. Antagonizing non-smokers only helps the anti-tobacco folks get the support for even more restrictive legislation.

Talk to your neighbors and try find a compromise. Tell them a little bit about what you smoke and why you enjoy it, and perhaps even invite them over to try a cigar.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Please get where Im going with this, Im trying to say we should promote this passion of ours:

I feel we should do what we can to share our passion and encourage others to try cigar smoking - it may be the best way to ensure we can continue enjoying it.

So instead of antagonizing those who do not enjoy cigar smoke why not try to understand them first.

Just for the sake of argument, do they have the right to live in the environment they choose? 

If they find the smell of cigar smoke in their home offensive they have every right to try and rectify the situation. I know if the case were turned on me I would try and protect my family and home from what I find offensive as well.

In this case and in many of the mentioned cases the neighbors of the cigar smoker did not follow "the good neighbor policy" and acted childlishly or recklessly in some cases and their actions elicit consequences, aggression normally follows aggression right? Every night we all see the news tell us someone getting shot or about some disturbance that could have been avoided with a little restraint.

And if you live in an apartment you normally are renting and so the argument of doing what you want on your property doesnt really fly - as you do not "own" the area you inhabit (I do not believe the OP gave that information) ...

I encourage everyone to find ways to avoid creating conflict that only empassions those that are already against cigar smoking or maybe be straddling the fence on the issue.

As the great B & SOTL say here - pass it forward, be an embassador for this great passion of ours. I agree that sometimes you are just met with a brick wall and it creates an impasse but many times we can resolve these situations so its a winner for both sides.

Thank you

Travis


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I say offer a hand in friendship, if they reject it, Fu<% em, smoke like a freight train.:tu​


----------



## Cay (Jun 8, 2008)

Years ago, when I was living in an apartment, the neighbors used to loudly tell all their visitors to excuse the stench from my nasty "see-gars," even if I wasn't currently smoking. Back then I would make a point of blowing some smoke towards their open windows or at the crack below their door while walking by; that was probably senseless and I don't suggest it.

I just moved into a new place here in the Great Southwest that has a walled-in backyard--something pretty common out here, but unusual in the Midwest. The wall is about 8 feet high and completely encloses the "garden" (mostly rocks and cactuses) and the patio. I thought it would be smoking paradise, but sometimes when I step out with a fine blend my neighbor will stand just on the other side of the wall and cough. I haven't done or said anything yet, but I'm tempted to cough back... 

I get "The Cough" more than anything. I have a friend who likes to play bocce ball in the park. Sometimes when we were playing I would enjoy a nice cigar with the game. It was a great big wide open space, but people would still start coughing in unison from hundreds of feet away.

It seems like there is nowhere to go to have a cigar in peace (except the cigar shop, but the one I like isn't close and it closes so darn early). I've yet to "convert" anyone who is anti-smoking, but I agree that it's worth a shot to offer them one. We can use all the support we can get.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

BigVito said:


> what if they are ugly?


They need love too!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just say 2 words.....bite me.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

:fu:fu

nuff said!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Screw that passive :BS


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

You were there first.
Tell him to move if he doesn't like it. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

lightning9191 said:


> They need love too!


:r:r


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

An older lady and Id say her twenty yeard old son live there...Its funny cause its only a 1 bedroom apartment....

CUT THE UMBILICAL CORD KID!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Screw that passive :BS


If your post is directed at one of us in particular I would enjoy reading your reasoning and how your proposal is more likely to produce the desired result.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahh, I see a happy ending!!

Help get the kid laid, teach him about cigars, teach him how to drink. If he likes you, mom will stop riding your a$$.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Please get where Im going with this, Im trying to say we should promote this passion of ours:
> 
> I feel we should do what we can to share our passion and encourage others to try cigar smoking - it may be the best way to ensure we can continue enjoying it.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Travis. Diplomacy is always the best first move. I worry about how aggressive we've become on this planet. Here's a great story from Steve Saka on alt.smokers.cigars that puts things in perspective. I can't believe it was 10 years ago that he posted this;

Fellow ASCers,

I enjoyed a magical cigar moment while dining at Emeril's 
New Orleans Fish House in the MGM Grand in Las Vegas after 
the Boondoggle.

Cyd, my lovely wife, and I were comped a free dinner a 
Emeril's by one of the pit bosses for my action at the 
table. This was great news because it was one of the 
restaurants on our "must eat at" list. So on Sunday we got 
all dressed up, and while I was waiting for Cyd to "put on 
the finishing touches" I lit a Habana Punch Punch. She was 
done in short order, and we arrive at Emeril's in time for 
our 8pm reservation. There was a line ahead of us, and I 
could hear people asking for a table with the Maitre'd 
replying that the restaurant was book solid for dinner for 
weeks to come. This made me a bit nervous, and I was hopeful 
that our reservations were in order. Finally the moment of 
truth came, when I said, "Saka for two at 8?", to which I 
received, "Oh yes Mr. Saka, we have been waiting on you!" 
with a smile.

The Maitre'd, began to escort us into the dining areas when 
I asked, "Is it okay if I keep my cigar?" and again I heard 
a sweet reply, "Absolutely Mr. Saka and it smells 
fantastic." Whew! This guy so far was two for two and 
batting strong. "Mr. Saka you can select any table you 
wish..." I noticed two fantastic tables in the back corner 
of the Smoking area, one with a reserved sign on it, and I 
pointed in that general direction. He led us over to the 
open table adding, "Sir if you would like you can have this 
reserved table." I replied with a thank you, a tubed Habana 
RyJ, and a newly printed Grant as he moved the reserved sign 
to the other table and sat us in the primo spot. "I hope you 
enjoy your meal and your cigar sir, if you need anything at 
all please do not hesitate to ask."

"Was that a great Maitre'd or what? I must be in heaven!", 
fills my conscience. Anyhow the menu was so spectacular that 
we found it impossible to decide, and with the assistance of 
our wait staff we opted for the "Chef's Tasting" which 
wasn't on the menu. Basically it was 7 separate small 
courses of different specialty items from the menu, and each 
course was paired with different wine that compliment the 
food. Once the first course hit the table, it never stopped 
coming so I had left my half smoked cigar resting in the 
ashtray waiting for a lull in the food.

During Course 3, I see this incredible statuesque blond 
poured into the tightest of dresses approaching us. She 
appears to be about 5'9" plus heels, short cropped sassy 
blond hair, and sporting a pair of breasts that easily cost 
$10,000 or more in Beverly Hills. All of a sudden from 
behind her I see her escort, and it is none other than Tony 
Curtis. As the Maitre'd seats them at the newly reserved 
table beside us I can't help but wonder exactly how old is 
Tony and damn life must be good for him. The wait staff pour 
over him, it is obvious he is a semi-regular.

After our fifth course the lull I had been waiting for 
occurred, and I relit my half smoked Punch Punch. Damn this 
cigar is perfect, and I find myself really relishing in how 
its flavors are blending with the spicy cajun feast we are 
eating. Of course since everyone in the restaurant is 
staring to catch a glimpse of Tony put a shrimp in his mouth 
beside us, I witness a few disgruntled looks from those who 
disapprove of my cigar. Mentally I begin to brace myself for 
one of them to complain. But instead it turns out that Tony 
is talking to his waitress first, and I can overhear 
snippets of the conversation, "Cigar... bad smell... can he 
smoke that in here?", but I can't hear her replies. Before I 
know it his entire wait staff is at his table side, 
including the wait captain, and the Maitre'd. Their voices 
are slightly louder:

Tony: "The cigar smoke is bothering <date's name> and 
ruining her meal."

Maitre'd: "I understand Mr. Curtis, please allow us to 
reseat you..."

Tony: "Why should I move? Tell him to put that cigar 
out."

Maitre'd: "Mr. Curtis we can not do that, he is in the 
smoking section and Mr. Saka is very important 
to the casino. He is welcome to smoke his 
cigar in here..."

Tony: <slight groan>

Maitre'd: "Please Sir, let us move you to a table where 
you will feel more comfortable..."

WOW! I can't believe they are going to actually make Tony 
Curtis move rather than ask me to put my cigar out! Is this 
like the ultimate cigar friendly restaurant or what?!?! And 
I was completely dumbfounded by that "Mr. Saka is very 
important to the Casino" part, as it was a total lie. I mean 
I gambled there a little, but nothing worthy of being 
treated so well. Man, this Punch Punch was tasting like you 
wouldn't believe!

Anyhow, instantly I leaned over and spoke, "Excuse me 
gentlemen, I apologize, but I couldn't help but overhear. I 
have no problem whatsoever with putting my cigar out, 
honestly, I couldn't enjoy it knowing it bothered you." You 
could see the instant relief on both the Maitre'd and Tony's 
faces. Of course a series of thank you's and polite banter 
followed.

Kudos to Emeril's and the MGM Grand! I promise to return, 
and with a far larger bankroll. Never in my life have I ever 
exacted such pleasure from putting out a cigar... :>

Steve Saka

MCS


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've got it way worse .....


My neighbors come over and smoke my COROs.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

That is one cool story!:tu


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

What a great story!

Excellent service for sure!!

I tell you the small, simple pleasures of owning your own house are amazing. In just about an hour when it cools down I plan on dragging my lawn chair out and firing up a nice smoke. No one will hassle me about it, my closest neighbor is across the street. 

This kind of freedom is what the founding fathers had in mind no doubt!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> If your post is directed at one of us in particular I would enjoy reading your reasoning and how your proposal is more likely to produce the desired result.


I'm not directing my opinion to any particular members. Most likely, nobody is going to change her views. Even if pro2625 corrupts her son. She is not going to change pro's opinion. Now they are at the crossroads. They can just DEAL WITH IT, or they can escalate their fued. If they create a fued, there will be a winner and a loser. Is it worth that? NO!! My old platoon Sgt. use to say "Shut The F*%k Up And Drive On". That is my moto (sp). Unless somebody is my friend, I don't really give a f%*k about anybody's opinion. If you my friend, we can always agree to disagree. :2


----------



## dabigdog (Feb 12, 2008)

blugill said:


> What a great story!
> 
> Excellent service for sure!!
> 
> ...


I agree. Great story !! And I'm smoking a RYJ Short Churchill in my back yard as I type :r


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

BagfullofPings said:


> I'm not directing my opinion to any particular members. Most likely, nobody is going to change her views. Even if pro2625 corrupts her son. She is not going to change pro's opinion. Now they are at the crossroads. They can just DEAL WITH IT, or they can escalate their fued. If they create a fued, there will be a winner and a loser. Is it worth that? NO!! My old platoon Sgt. use to say "Shut The F*%k Up And Drive On". That is my moto (sp). Unless somebody is my friend, I don't really give a f%*k about anybody's opinion. If you my friend, we can always agree to disagree. :2


And I have a hunch who may come out the winner. IMHO try and make nice first, I can't see pissing on yourself unless you have another place to move that will allow you to smoke on your deck or patio.


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

Frankly, I'm surprised she can smell the cigar over all the smog  Your doing her a favor, at her old age she souldn't be outside breathing that stuff in, the smog I mean


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

pro2625, 

Does your complex allow smoking?

If yes, YOU WIN!!

If no, YOU LOSE!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I see no reason or benefit to being aggressive in this situation. It is also not likely you are going to "convert" them with niceties. Their choice to close the door and windows is not likely an act of hostility. If you live below them, you would likely hear the door closing whether or not it was due to your cigar smoking. 

Being openly hostile as many have suggested, will only lead to bad thing for you. There are many more non-cigar smokers who could easily get together and petition the landlord not to renew your lease. Let them express their dissatisfaction with your habit in the way they choose. Their actions currently have no effect on your behavior so be happy and have a smoke. :2


----------



## outlawhendrix (Jul 20, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> So I lived in the same apartments in anaheim going on 4 years. My fiancee and I have seen neighbors come and go...
> 
> About a month ago a new neighbor moves in the apartment above us and everytime I go to light up a stogie and start smoking it they will slam their glass sliding door shut and all their windows too.
> 
> ...


Just start listining to death metal as loud as possible and they will stop caring about the smoke.


----------



## LANTSailor (Aug 5, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> pro2625,
> 
> Does your complex allow smoking?
> 
> ...


He might win the smoking point, but once you start a feud things generally escalate.

Piss off your neighbors in community housing and they'll watch like hawks to document a string of relatively minor breaches of contract. Those'll get you characterized as a "problem tenant" and can get you evicted or the management simply doesn't renew your lease. The more people you piss off or your neighbors know, the worse it gets and the faster it goes.

Belmont, CA has already banned smoking in apts and condos and CA in general isn't all that friendly to smoking to begin with. So, you can take on the neighbors, win this minor battle and still lose the war.

I think it would be far better to talk to the neighbors and see if there isn't a compromise possible.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

About 15-20 years ago, when I was in my mid-thirties, I was single & ran a local party bar. My life was dominated by approx 3 priorities; work, partying, & women. Despite my lifestyle, I maintained an amicable relationship with my neighbors.

Although my name was on the lease, I had to take in roomates to afford my fast lane lifestyle.

One of them took to parking in front of the elderly ladie's house across the street. I honestly hadn't noticed, or hadn't thought about it.

One day the elderly ladie's daughter approached me on the street. She told me a story of how her mother was elderly, in ill health, & how they tried to keep the parking space in front of her house clear for transportation pick ups & possible ambulance parking.

I told her I was certainly sorry & that she didn't have to worry about me parking in front of her house. She informed me that my roomate did & I told her I would talk to him about it. She then informed me that she already had & he had told her to "f*ck off."

I was completely mortified to learn of his insensitivity, crudeness to a neighbor, & my direct relationship to a situation that caused my neighbor discomfort. The next time I talked to my roomate, I was on him like stink on an outhouse corncob.

We all have rights of course, but I would council our responses to be fueled by reason & goodwill. Try to look at the other person's perspective before we let the testosterone take over. I am with Texan in Mexico & MCS on this one.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

You should start cleaning your guns outside and give him a wave.

I know my smoking must be a little unpleasent for my neighbors, but I never complain about their things I do not like, so fair is fair.

You have to have respect and little communication on both sides goes a long way.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

This is the way I look at it. I live in an Apartment therefore I know I can't do everything that I can in or out a house. Music can't be as loud. I can't be as loud. And I can't smoke without irritating some people. So I try to smoke as little as possible. Sure, it sucks, but I find other ways to smoke. I'll go for a walk with a cigar. I'll go to the B&M. I'll hang a buddies backyard. I'll go to a HERF.

I realize that by living in an apartment I can't have everything. Everyone is different and most people don't like smoking. Yeah it sucks but you can't change their opinion. You don't have to quit but don't light up like a chimney. Treat your neighbors well and most of the time they'll do the same.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

BigVito said:


> what if they are ugly?


Sometimes you gotta take one for the team BigVito... for the team.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

I can see a little of the passive side of this, but in all honesty, not much. And I will tell you why:

As cigars smokers we have been on the whipping post for far too long. I'll even go so far to say that being passive to the anti smoking is representative of a far larger problem of the whole political correct, nanny state that infects a large segment of our society. Look at what has happened to Europe in it's appeasement of Islam. Think that's a stretch? I don't because not standing up for your core beliefs is what we are talking about here. I, for one am tired of certain groups telling me what to believe, say and write so as not to offend anyone. Well, I find that offensive.

This is America -Land of the free (used to be) home of the brave (fewer all the time)

As for Saka's story, he's free do to as he saw fit. However, as a cigar smoker, I say he hurts our rights by caving in and putting out his cigar. 

If it was a smoking area of the restaurant - LET THEM MOVE. I would have enjoyed nothing more than seeing some stuffed shirt who is used to always getting his way, to have to suck it up and pack up his plastic, store bought trophy babe AND MOVE!

Just my :2

Mark


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> I can see a little of the passive side of this, but in all honesty, not much. And I will tell you why:
> 
> As cigars smokers we have been on the whipping post for far too long. I'll even go so far to say that being passive to the anti smoking is representative of a far larger problem of the whole political correct, nanny state that infects a large segment of our society. Look at what has happened to Europe in it's appeasement of Islam. Think that's a stretch? I don't because not standing up for your core beliefs is what we are talking about here. I, for one am tired of certain groups telling me what to believe, say and write so as not to offend anyone. Well, I find that offensive.
> 
> ...


I concur with you 100%.....Im here in kommifornia standing up for my gun rights everyday there is no way I wont stand up for my smoking rights also...


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

BigVito said:


> what if they are ugly?


That's what :alis for.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> I can see a little of the passive side of this, but in all honesty, not much. And I will tell you why:
> 
> As cigars smokers we have been on the whipping post for far too long. I'll even go so far to say that being passive to the anti smoking is representative of a far larger problem of the whole political correct, nanny state that infects a large segment of our society. Look at what has happened to Europe in it's appeasement of Islam. Think that's a stretch? I don't because not standing up for your core beliefs is what we are talking about here. I, for one am tired of certain groups telling me what to believe, say and write so as not to offend anyone. Well, I find that offensive.
> 
> ...


Well said!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

lightning9191 said:


> They need love too!


So do dirty old men!:bn


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know if I should even voice my opinion, but I think a bit of tact needs to be used. While I agree that our rights are rapidly disappearing, I think we need to be careful in how we approach this type of issue. It's majority rule, and sadly we are a minority. As long as any issue is subject to a vote, I think it behooves us as smokers to ingratiate ourselves when possible. We'll never recover the ground we've lost,that doesn't mean we need to cede more.

As it's been said...just my :2


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank God for the South. You can put it down for many things, but you'd be more likely to encounter someone complaining about a burn pile than you would about cigar smoke.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> I can see a little of the passive side of this, but in all honesty, not much. And I will tell you why:
> 
> As cigars smokers we have been on the whipping post for far too long. I'll even go so far to say that being passive to the anti smoking is representative of a far larger problem of the whole political correct, nanny state that infects a large segment of our society. Look at what has happened to Europe in it's appeasement of Islam. Think that's a stretch? I don't because not standing up for your core beliefs is what we are talking about here. I, for one am tired of certain groups telling me what to believe, say and write so as not to offend anyone. Well, I find that offensive.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying he should give up smoking on the patio. I'm saying that extending an olive branch and working out a compromise makes for the possibility of a better relationship with the neighbors. Maybe they'll be impossible to deal with and then he should just smoke away and not worry about it. I just think when a cigar smoker shows that they are willing to accommodate and work with non-smokers, it makes us look like the civilized party in all of this.

I may be over-sensitive but I notice that actual verbal communication is on the verge of extinction. I think our computers, instant messaging, text messaging, etc are causing us to shy away from conversing and working out reasonable solutions to our problems. We're awful quick to go on the offensive.

Please understand this comes from a guy that has seen his share of bar fights and has suffered a broken nose and some broken knuckles along the way. I guess i've just mellowed with age.

MCS


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Like I said before, offer an hand in freindship, if they reject it, fu(kem smoke like a freight train.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> As for Saka's story, he's free do to as he saw fit. However, as a cigar smoker, I say he hurts our rights by caving in and putting out his cigar.
> 
> Just my :2
> 
> Mark


Yeah, but it was Tony F'n Curtis.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

All of this reminds me of the apartments we just moved out of. I never had any issues with people complaining about smoking, but rather I had some complaints about my neighbors. You see, it was a 2 story building and we were on the ground floor. The upstairs neighbors (well into their 30's) seemed to have a rather active sex life (never missed a night). However, at the time, I was still working at UPS so it was imperative that I was able to get to sleep early, which I had expressed as a concern when we were considering the place. Well, it wasn't the intercourse that was a problem. They weren't obscene or loud, but they had this ONE SPRING in their box-springs or mattress that would squeek to high hell starting about a month in.

Now, given the delicacy of the situation (and the hour), the only thing I could do was bang on the ceiling. This would fix their location that night, but it would happen again the next night and wake me up. Finally, I went to see the office manager and told her that I simply could not continue to live like that. She danced around the topic, saying they couldn't tell people what to do in their apartment, to which I replied that I didn't care what they did, but they would need to find a way to do it without waking me up literally every night. I would either have to move out or live rent free while I find a new job.

I assume she talked to them about it because it never happened again. There is no point to this story except to offer a little bit of a view of the other side of the aisle. Most people like to be outside because it doesn't smell like anything. Or it smells like nature. Or something they like. It may not be that they don't like the cigar smell, but it is definitely not what they WANT to smell. So put yourself in their shoes. Think about it before you do anything dick-ish.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I live in a neighborhood where the houses are very close together (West Coast living!) so I know that my stogie stink wafts into the neighbors' houses in the summer when their windows are open (we're one of the few houses with AC). I also live in a high-tech, immigrant community so most of my neighbors are Indian or Chinese and are accustomed to living in close quarters while still respecting everyone's privacy in a way that most native born Americans would find hard to adjust to. Everybody just minds their own business and gets along fine.

I feel for your situation as nothing's worse than a passive aggressive adversary. They'll just keep stewing until it all comes to a head and explodes instead of just talking and working something out with you.


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

I showed my apartment neighbors a thing or two. I bought a house and moved out. That'll show'em. Just couldn't stand to live under lordship any more - land lordship that is.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

i can't stand neighbors. apartment living pushed me to get a house sooner. i bought the house and put up hedges and an eight foot fence around it. check out this site www.rotten*neighbor*.com


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

King1of3 said:


> I showed my apartment neighbors a thing or two. I bought a house and moved out. That'll show'em. Just couldn't stand to live under lordship any more - land lordship that is.


yeh and then you get some crazy homeowners association. agghhh


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

bige610 said:


> yeh and then you get some crazy homeowners association. agghhh


Just don't pay your dues and do what you want within reason.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If my neighborhood started a homeowners association, I simply would not join. We have enough room between houses that there are not too many complaints about smoking plus both of my neighbors smoke cigars also.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

You have the right to smoke , and he has the right to hate it.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Get it sorted out...perhaps an alotted cigar time, or to just make a courtesy call when dones, etc?

Sometimes when we live so close to each other compromises have to be made....like the neighbor upstairs keeps his music down, and I keep the smoke off his balcony when he's out there.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> I concur with you 100%.....Im here in kommifornia standing up for my gun rights everyday there is no way I wont stand up for my smoking rights also...


AMEM BROTHER! Keep fighting the good fight!

mark


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I see no reason why compromise can't be reached. I too, live in an apartment complex, and my neighbors are avid cigarette smokers, however they *loathe* my cigar smoke for some reason. I hate the piles of butts they leave on the ground outside of their apt on the lawn and sidewalk.

So I made a courtesy call one day and spoke frankly with them. We reached an agreement, they bought a sand bucket and use it, I make a point to try and keep my smoking away from them while they are outside, and we agreed that first one out has fist call on location. Almost a year later, we still hold to this agreement very well.

People who want to be obstinate and childish about things probably won't change, but if you can stand up and say "Hey, I tried to work it out and reach a compromise, but they were unreasonable anyway" then you can simply ignore them and go about life as normal. You have moral high ground, and they're not willing to compromise you can't change that, but you can tell the landlord that you've tried to reach an agreement and it was to no avail.

I agree with one thing...praise down South...complaining about smoke is akin to saying you're anti-confederate, and won't make you many friends


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

kylej1 said:


> My neighbor always pops his head over the hedge and asks me what I'm smoking, lol.


My neighbors are the same way. They give me cigars half the time.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I had a neighbor complain about my cigar smoking INSIDE my apartment, claiming it was coming out from under my door and going through theirs...across a mass wind tunnel that prevents the usage of any doormat for fear of losing it to the wind...they went to the leasing agents who asked me, in person, over a cigar, if I was smoking in my apartment...what was I going to say...no? They were smoking with me for the love of god...after the meeting in my place they went on their way.... I came home later that night to find my biatch of a neighbor out on her patio smoking Marb light Menthols....I told her her smoking was the reason that cats like mine end up with lung cancer....I have not had a complaint since...HELL...I even gave her all the cigarettes I got at the IPCPR...she baked me some badass Chocolate Chip cookies in trade! In other words....screw your neighbors and their opinions....


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

damn there are a lot of posts in this thread.

well there is one solution that might be a good one, depending on if your neighbor is a jerk or not.

my buddy lives next to an older man who would smoke his pipe when doing things outside and my buddy's family would be able to smell it from their yard and they think that it smeels really good. so my suggestion would be to get a pipe and some good smelling pipe tobacco and see if that works.:2

if not, tell him to go :bnhimself! haha.

just kidding... dont do that!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

offer him a cigar


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

AllOGistics said:


> I live in an apartment and have the same problem. My neighbor doesn't slam a glass door, but she insists on coming halfway down the stairs and glaring at me as I sit on my patio and smoke. Every time I just say something to the effect of "Can I help you?" and every time she stomps up the steps cussing at me in Spanish. If she was nice about it, or at least talked to me, then I'd consider smoking at different times or figure something out. Staring at me and not saying anything is not going to make me change. Until something is said, I'll enjoy my smokes as I have been in (relative) peace and quiet.


Blow her a kiss next time, maybe she's just in love with you and to shy to admit :r


----------



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

First I'm not an attorney. However, I found this Q&A recently and thought it would be helpful for understanding what you might be up against.

*Tenants pressure landlord to change smoking policy* * Rent it Right * _August 14, 2008_​ * By Janet Portman 
Inman News* 
_Q: We own a fourplex apartment building with long-term tenants in every unit. The couple upstairs has asked us to implement a smoke-free policy for the building. They claim that the smoke from their downstairs neighbors enters their unit no matter what they do, through the staircase and even the adjacent windows. The downstairs people are perfectly fine tenants, have no intention of quitting, and tell us that we can't do anything about it. What should we do? --Wes and Judy Z._

A: What do you want to do? In this area, because the law is relatively unformed, you have some options. If you want to declare your property to be smoke-free, you can write this rule into every tenant's lease or rental agreement. No court has held that smokers have a right to smoke that trumps a landlord's no-smoking policy, nor have smokers been declared a "protected class," like people of a certain race or religion, giving them protection from onerous treatment. Of course, you'll have to wait until your tenants' leases are up before you implement your new lease rule. If tenants are renting month to month, you can announce a change with proper notice, which is 30 days in most states.

If you don't want to have a smoke-free property, you can do nothing (and probably lose the tenants upstairs). But this doesn't mean that your complaining tenants could not, in the end, stay and have their way. Tenants are using lots of creative strategies to force owners to ban smoking in their multi-unit buildings -- and they're doing it without waiting for owners to announce new policies in new leases or amended rental agreements. Here's how these tenants are clearing the air:


*Smoking is a nuisance*. A legal nuisance is any condition that's harmful to health or morals, such as accumulated garbage or the constant presence of drug dealers. Tenants have successfully argued that smoke is unhealthy (there's plenty of evidence on the effects of secondhand smoke to back them up). If a judge buys this argument, it doesn't matter what everyone's leases say -- the activity has to stop.
*Smoking violates the warranty of habitability*. By state law everywhere but Colorado and Arkansas, landlords must maintain fit and safe rental housing. When they fail to do so, courts will step in and order them to shape up, and in some states, tenants can repair problems and deduct the cost form their rent (or withhold rent altogether until the issue is addressed). Tenants have convinced judges that secondhand smoke is so harmful that it creates an unsafe building. When that happens, the landlord has the necessary ammunition to tell smoking tenants to stop, no matter what their leases say.
*Smoking violates the covenant of quiet enjoyment*. This quaint-sounding phrase actually packs quite a punch -- it means that tenants have the right to peacefully enjoy the homes they rent. Tenants who can't breathe easily because of seeping smoke are hardly enjoying their rented home. Landlords must remedy any problem that substantially interferes with the tenant's right to quiet enjoyment.
*Secondhand smoke may harm tenants with disabilities*. In extreme cases, secondhand smoke can exacerbate an otherwise nondisabling condition. For example, someone with mild asthma could experience severe difficulties as the result of inhaling smoke. This person might qualify as a person with disability under the Fair Housing Act, because the smoke significantly interferes with a major life activity: breathing. You'd be legally bound to address the problem by doing all you could to stop the smoking. (It's unlikely that a judge handling a fair housing complaint could directly order the neighbors to quit, however.)
 Finally, your local government may someday have something to say. Cities all around the country are passing ordinances that prohibit smoking in multifamily housing. These ordinances (which typically have a "grandfather clause" for current lease-holding tenants) are usually supported by landlord constituents, simply because smoke-free rentals have a marketing edge over properties with smoke.

_Janet Portman is an attorney and managing editor at Nolo. She specializes in landlord/tenant law and is co-author of "Every Landlord's Legal Guide" and "Every Tenant's Legal Guide." She can be reached at [email protected]. _
***​ Copyright 2008 Janet Portman
​


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Time for me to get a house. In the woods.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

doctorcue said:


> Time for me to get a house. In the woods.


I wish I could afford a house but they are expensive out here:hn


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> So I lived in the same apartments in anaheim going on 4 years. My fiancee and I have seen neighbors come and go...
> 
> About a month ago a new neighbor moves in the apartment above us and everytime I go to light up a stogie and start smoking it they will slam their glass sliding door shut and all their windows too.
> 
> ...


*No but I don't live in Anaheim either. *


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Fresh50 said:


> WOW, if I did have that problem it would increase my smoking two fold.:ss
> 
> 
> kgoings said:
> ...


*I'm with ya'll; have a HERF!*

:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

brigey said:


> *No but I don't live in Anaheim either. *


You live in my rear view mirror?:sl


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

Silound said:


> I see no reason why compromise can't be reached. I too, live in an apartment complex, and my neighbors are avid cigarette smokers, however they *loathe* my cigar smoke for some reason. I hate the piles of butts they leave on the ground outside of their apt on the lawn and sidewalk.
> 
> So I made a courtesy call one day and spoke frankly with them. We reached an agreement, they bought a sand bucket and use it, I make a point to try and keep my smoking away from them while they are outside, and we agreed that first one out has fist call on location. Almost a year later, we still hold to this agreement very well.
> 
> ...


You're kidding. You actually talk to your, *gulp* neighbors???

Not me, man. If I'm doing something I get the feeling they don't like, I don't have the courage to broach the subject. Instead I continue the activity they loathe with an angsty petulance and try to relieve my guilty conscious with little acts of spiteful mischief. Then I puff out my chest, get on the internet and prattle on about my rights. I'm the only one in this world that matters and to hell with anyone that stands in my way of pleasure.

I'm 10 years old.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Trajan said:


> You're kidding. You actually talk to your, *gulp* neighbors???
> 
> Not me, man. If I'm doing something I get the feeling they don't like, I don't have the courage to broach the subject. Instead I continue the activity they loathe with an angsty petulance and try to relieve my guilty conscious with little acts of spiteful mischief. Then I puff out my chest, get on the internet and prattle on about my rights. I'm the only one in this world that matters and to hell with anyone that stands in my way of pleasure.
> 
> I'm 10 years old.


:r :r :r


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i dont give a **** what my neighbor thinks


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Trajan said:


> You're kidding. You actually talk to your, *gulp* neighbors???
> 
> Not me, man. If I'm doing something I get the feeling they don't like, I don't have the courage to broach the subject. Instead I continue the activity they loathe with an angsty petulance and try to relieve my guilty conscious with little acts of spiteful mischief. Then I puff out my chest, get on the internet and prattle on about my rights. I'm the only one in this world that matters and to hell with anyone that stands in my way of pleasure.
> 
> I'm 10 years old.


Your post is pure genius!

MCS

I like you!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Your post is pure genius!
> 
> MCS
> 
> I like you!


:tpd: I like you too!

I love the use of "angsty petulance" and especially "prattle"


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Trajan said:


> You're kidding. You actually talk to your, *gulp* neighbors???
> 
> Not me, man. If I'm doing something I get the feeling they don't like, I don't have the courage to broach the subject. Instead I continue the activity they loathe with an angsty petulance and try to relieve my guilty conscious with little acts of spiteful mischief. Then I puff out my chest, get on the internet and prattle on about my rights. I'm the only one in this world that matters and to hell with anyone that stands in my way of pleasure.
> 
> I'm 10 years old.


Not sure how things work in FL but out here in socal if you bring something up and someone doesnt like it you get shot....Hopefully you live from the gun shots and hopefully they didnt kill your family...Neighbors dont talk to each other out here...enough said

and yes Ill preach about my gun rights on the internet and anywhere I go as much as I want...Im proud to be apart of the few californians that are standing up for their gun rights and Im a proud NRA member


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Not sure how things work in FL but out here in socal if you bring something up and someone doesnt like it you get shot....Hopefully you live from the gun shots and hopefully they didnt kill your family...Neighbors dont talk to each other out here...enough said


Dude, you live in Anacrime, your description is no joke. I dealt with the same problems when I lived in Bellflower, I was way too close to Compton.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> if they are opening the door while you're still smoking and they obvisouly now it...just invite them to smoke..I'm sure they want to..:r


agreed they are prob waiting for an invite...:ss....


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I never understood how someone can live in a big city, in a huge apartment complex, and think they are somehow entitled to peace, quiet, and clean air.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> I never understood how someone can live in a big city, in a huge apartment complex, and think they are somehow entitled to peace, quiet, and clean air.


Yeah I know...the apartments are built so close together....You hear everything and smell everything....I thought everyone knew that


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Not sure how things work in FL but out here in socal if you bring something up and someone doesnt like it you get shot....Hopefully you live from the gun shots and hopefully they didnt kill your family...Neighbors dont talk to each other out here...enough said
> 
> and yes Ill preach about my gun rights on the internet and anywhere I go as much as I want...Im proud to be apart of the few californians that are standing up for their gun rights and Im a proud NRA member


I suppose if they shoot you for talking to them your really in for some trouble if you get smoke in their curtains.

I don't know how this thread got to be about guns so i'm just goiing to back out slowly to a place were I can talk about cigars...


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

It would not help, but I'd probably make loud fart noises when I heard the door reopen...
:hn:bn


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Trajan said:


> I suppose if they shoot you for talking to them your really in for some trouble if you get smoke in their curtains.
> 
> I don't know how this thread got to be about guns so i'm just goiing to back out slowly to a place were I can talk about cigars...


Earlier in the thread somehow gun rights were brought up and thats what I thought you were talking about :r

No need to back away


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

This thread reminds me of this one time I was trying to catch flies...

I set out a huge dish of vinegar, and waited for them to swarm on in.

Nothing.

Well, a couple of hours later, I set out a dish of honey... I caught many more flies with the second dish. 

Daresay it's easier to catch flies with honey than with vinegar.

Go figure....


Wait... what was I talking about?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> This thread reminds me of this one time I was trying to catch flies...
> 
> I set out a huge dish of vinegar, and waited for them to swarm on in.
> 
> ...


Ya shouldda put out a big steaming plate of shit.
You'd get even more flies.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Hermit said:


> Ya shouldda put out a big steaming plate of shit.
> You'd get even more flies.


Touché!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I was thinking of this post last night.

I was sitting on my back deck reading a book, smoking a cigar, when my neighbors wife comes out. She is getting ready to grill, looks over and says "I thought I smelled your cigar,I really like the smell", in a totally non sarcastic way. I was shocked! Her husband tells me he doesn't like the smell but will partake in one every so often. :tu

Im glad I have cool neighbors!:chk


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

RedBaron said:


> I was thinking of this post last night.
> 
> I was sitting on my back deck reading a book, smoking a cigar, when my neighbors wife comes out. She is getting ready to grill, looks over and says "I thought I smelled your cigar,I really like the smell", in a totally non sarcastic way. I was shocked! Her husband tells me he doesn't like the smell but will partake in one every so often. :tu
> 
> Im glad I have cool neighbors!:chk


You are one lucky BOTL

:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Did you show her the chicken?


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

My neighbour only ever commented once on my cigar smoking and he said he loved the smell. I am moving to a new house this weekend so I hope my neighbours dont have a problem with it.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well it seems my new neighbors are slowly getting over my cigar smoking thank god. They arent slamming the door like before but closing it quietly. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I might have some real issues if my neighbors were complaining about my cigar smoking since I often do it naked in the pool.



If they minded they should have locked the gate to their pool.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have only one neighbor within rock throwing distance
and they smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> Well it seems my new neighbors are slowly getting over my cigar smoking thank god. They arent slamming the door like before but closing it quietly. :tu


That's cool! Just keep your Ipod turned down:chk:bl

MCS


----------

